
Show HN: Krautkopf – Seasonal Vegetarian Recipes - Alain-Berset
http://www.kraut-kopf.de/app/?lang=en
======
TheAppGuy
The app looks slick and recipes look yummy. Congrats on the lovely design.
Looking forward to cooking the Indian Vegetable Balls

------
salomelunarojas
Stylish app. Good job!

